# Asking for a review



## Sabergray (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, i have been working on this webcomic for a long time and now im doing a reboot on it from the start, what im asking is whats good and whats bad about it, dose it have a good plot, are the characters in there right place, please read it and tell me what you think and dont mind the grammar, they will be sort it after the reboot.

The reboot will not majorly change of the story, just some small adjustment and re-root some event.

Her is the webcomic: www.ninjawolfsaizo.com
And also im raising a patreon for it since im doing the funding and try to balancing my walte at this time.


----------

